# First fursuit ever - Head complete!



## MillieMoo (Jul 17, 2017)

Just finished my Fursona Sachi's head! It was my first fursuit project ever so I'm really proud of it!
Base by Stuffed Panda Studios. Everything else by me!


__
		https://did%3D0baceaa16c6b597243e660d5b72a826b72311f38%3Bid%3D163120488783%3Bkey%3DtJSGYECopR2qf67y30K7Mw%3Bname%3Dchubbybunnyboo


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 17, 2017)

It looks adorable!


----------



## Ninth (Jul 18, 2017)

Super cute! Ahh, I love it~


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice. I hope my first turns out half as good, haha.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 19, 2017)

that's pretty damn good ESPECIALLY for a first head! Awesome!


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you all so much! ; _ ; I had a lot of handholding from a friend who makes fursuits. He instructed me and guided me through it. Hopefully the rest will be done soon!


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2017)

Your first? This is beyond awesome!


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 22, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Your first? This is beyond awesome!


Thank you! :3


----------



## Kydashing (Jul 29, 2017)

WOW! Wonderful job! I really want to look into creating my first one, but im not sure. So cool!


----------



## Vermilion (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks cute! Amazing for a first time!! Man so awesome. I would suggest staying away from airbrushing the orange and grey spots. They look pretty small you maybe you could order like a sample size and it might work for it. I saw a video where someone used a brushing technique that showed how to get the color in all of the fur for markings. Besides that small observation, I really love your whole look. Sorry if I sound mean, I don't mean to be. Looking forward to seeing your next suit!


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jul 29, 2017)

Well done mate.
Very impressive.   Possible future side career?!!!


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Vermilion said:


> Looks cute! Amazing for a first time!! Man so awesome. I would suggest staying away from airbrushing the orange and grey spots. They look pretty small you maybe you could order like a sample size and it might work for it. I saw a video where someone used a brushing technique that showed how to get the color in all of the fur for markings. Besides that small observation, I really love your whole look. Sorry if I sound mean, I don't mean to be. Looking forward to seeing your next suit!


It's not mean at all! That's not airbush though, it's paint pen :'D 
The only issue with using small pieces for her is that her colors overlap a lot. :/


----------



## MillieMoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Well done mate.
> Very impressive.   Possible future side career?!!!


Oh gosh. Only if I got better ^^'


----------



## CL4M0 (Aug 11, 2017)

oh my goooooosh this is so cute! You did a wonderful job! Do you have a lot of experience with crafting/plushies?? JW O:


----------



## MillieMoo (Aug 12, 2017)

CL4M0 said:


> oh my goooooosh this is so cute! You did a wonderful job! Do you have a lot of experience with crafting/plushies?? JW O:


I've done a few plushies here and there and done some hoodie work c:


----------



## Plentyblush (Aug 28, 2017)

Very cute! I especially love the eyes!!


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

Super cute! Very nice for a first time too!!


----------



## MysticMango (Jan 30, 2018)

i know this is an older thread but that is really good!!


----------

